# Any ladies out there sucessful @ IVF 1st time???



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Is their anybody out there that sucesfully concieved for time round with IVF?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

kelly put your hand up shes pregnant with twins!


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Im here with my hands up 

Although not sure how to put/say this but ive had a natural pg and my dh has a low sperm count


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I got pg with my first proper IVF although didn't continue sadly.  Also had my first cycle converted to IUI due to poor response.


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Yep,  me too. Very lucky first time...twins on their way!!


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Early days but we too were extremely lucky to get a   with our first go at IVF and better still have found out its TWINS! 

DeeDee


----------

